# is this cam lean??



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

this is a diamond iceman. the string seems to be coming off too much to the side. is this normal?

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/bigbuckdownXT/Picture020.jpg


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's at rest from the riser side. What's it look like form the shooter's side at full draw? More importantly, how is it shooting?


----------



## tglide1 (Sep 30, 2006)

First and foremost are you looking at the idler when you are taking the picture?? If not, yes this is too much idler lean so you need to twist up the opposite side of the yoke.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

I usually take a bare shaft and hold it along side the idler wheel.. I try and get the bare shaft to run parallel to the string.. If you have some lean, you will be able to see which way it's leaning.. I will then twist up the side of the split yoke to get the lean out... I hope this helps


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes, this is a picture of the idler wheel. At full draw the string seems to come pretty close in line with the cam.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, what we're looking at is the string and idler from the front of the bow. The string wraps over the top and as it leaves the idler it is pulled to the side by the cable slide. This is NOT cam lean.

Look at the string from the back side and see how it leaves the idler. Laying an arrow along the side of the idler and down along the string is a good method to check, too. As the string leaves the idler enroute to the cam is where you look for cam lean


----------



## Chrisl88 (Jun 14, 2009)

bfisher said:


> OK, what we're looking at is the string and idler from the front of the bow. The string wraps over the top and as it leaves the idler it is pulled to the side by the cable slide. This is NOT cam lean.
> 
> Look at the string from the back side and see how it leaves the idler. Laying an arrow along the side of the idler and down along the string is a good method to check, too. As the string leaves the idler enroute to the cam is where you look for cam lean


So is the idler wheel at full draw supposed to be perfectly in line with the string?


----------



## mathewsMN (Feb 14, 2009)

at full draw the string should be in line with your idler wheel. thats the "part" of the reason why you have to find the right amount of cam lean with the bow at rest to achieve proper alignment. but if when drawn the string doesn't line up a few twists to the appropriate side of your yoke will bring it to where its needed.


----------



## mathewsMN (Feb 14, 2009)

like bfisher said take a arrow with your bow at rest and lay it along your idler wheel on the shelf side with the end of the arrow pointing to your bottom cam. note where your nock point is and where in relation the arrow is to the string. if the inside edge of your arrow is about 1/8" away from the string on the shelf side at the nock point that is where you want to be.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

red44 said:


> That's at rest from the riser side. What's it look like form the shooter's side at full draw? More importantly, how is it shooting?


Aside from what it looks like...how is it shooting? What is the problem, if any? Poundage...arrow length...type of arrow?


----------

